

Zeo (sleep tracking device) website no longer accessible - AhtiK
http://myzeo.com?hn

======
AhtiK
It just makes me very sad that there was no official e-mail to warn and
suggest users to download the history and reports from the website.

Not mentioning the fact that a lot of knowledge base was at that domain that
is not accessible now. I've spent quite some time experimenting with their
python raw data lib and it was a great fun to bridge EEG scanner and binaural
beat generators. Very sad to see one of the greatest EEG hardware for
hobbyists shut down.

